# The my life is shit thread



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

The idea is to post the bad things that have happend to you here so they don't go in rants and raves. Injury, Illness, and more all are welcome.

Not a sypathy thread but to let off steam about things.


Well for me my nose is infected and the treatment smells like shit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

... My mother died when i was 12 withness 3 deaths at 14.. I am A manic... I have a bad track record picking the wrong women, I have no money, most of my friends are dead, burnt out or retarded due to drama,  I am single again and now I have no job.... THE SHIIIIT


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

My stomach hurt, so I went to poop and it smelled really bad.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> My stomach hurt, so I went to poop and it smelled really bad.


 
Thats the spirit. I got tierd of attention seekers on rants, and the the flame war.

also xxxkittyxxx can post here instead.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Thats the spirit. I got tierd of attention seekers on rants, and the the flame war.



True, true.


And dude, I mean BAD. The "OH GOD THE MUCOUS MEMBRANE IN MY SINUSES IS BURNING AWAY!!" bad.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 29, 2009)

I got my nintendo wii back from being fixed and after i hooked it back up to the tv my ps3 broke


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 29, 2009)

_Knowing_. Y'know that new Nicolas Kage film? It tore apart my last lingering faith in that man being in decent movies.

MONEY WAS SPENT ON IT. FFFFFFFFFFFUUU--


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 29, 2009)

Money problems money problems money problems.

And I'm worried about getting into grad school, which is pretty much required for my field.

So much stresssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome *G*.  I don't want sympathy for this.   This is just life.

My sick pay will wear out in two weeks at which point I will no longer be able to pay for rent, bills, food, etc.  I'm applying for disability because I am still unable to work, but I don't know if it will be approved in time...if at all.  All of the doctors say that I cannot work yet, and I wholeheartedly agree.  My illness will get worse.  It's bad enough each day is a fight to just get out of bed, but I don't leave my home anymore because of my illness.  I don't even draw anymore.  Soon I'll have to call and quit my job, because I won't be back by the end of October, which my doctor had initially stated.

Moving back home is not an option because my brother, his wife, and their two toddlers are already living there, and they can't take on another person.  My nerves wouldn't be able to handle the noise and the claustrophobic state of the house.

To top that, my student loan payments, which were put on pause for a year by the bank, become reinstated in September.   That's an extra $300 I have to pay every month that I don't have.

I am thankful for awesome friends who know this and still stick around, and for parents who try to help me out as much as they can.   I'm thankful that I still have a roof over my head, food in the fridge, and a gallery full of my artwork.  But I'm fucking 30 years old.  It's so embarassing to be in this position.   I'm tired of this shit...I'm tired of feeling this way...I'm tired of doctors taking their sweet-ass time in redirecting me to other doctors who may or may not decide to help me because they have a 'full case load'.  I'm tired of not being able to sleep.

Ironically, I'm listening to Meds by Placebo right now, which reminds me that I need to get a refill....another $100.  O_O  Damn, this song is apt.


Thanks for reading my bitching.   Sincerely....the mad CAT


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I don't want sympathy for this.



Well, you're cool enough to get some either way :V


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, you're cool enough to get some either way :V



Thanks man .

Feeling better yet?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Thanks man .
> 
> Feeling better yet?



No problem.

You mean the stomach? Yeah. XD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 29, 2009)

I spent my entire summer making shit for one man and he doesn't fucking care.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just....bored. Nothing to do. No school, no work, nothing.

It's starting to make me kinda edgy.


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to go to school soon and tired of the only way to function right is through medication....
I've been depressed on and off for a while, several years of that


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 29, 2009)

im very bored, wondering, just wondering...how much a stab wound will hurt. its tempting.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 29, 2009)

Parents are in the process of getting a divorce. They're being civil, at least, but mom's already starting to move out. (Mom's a flight attendant, dad works for the railroad. They've established that dad alone can pay for the house we live in currently, and mom's hours are unstable enough that she can't. The youngest kids will live with her when she's not working.)
Coming from a Mormon family, that's about the worst going on right now.


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im very bored, wondering, just wondering...how much a stab wound will hurt. its tempting.


it hurts...

been stabbed by a pencil and slightly with a knife


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah fuck my life.

I don't feel like posting personal stuff on the internet.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Midna said:


> it hurts...
> 
> been stabbed by a pencil and slightly with a knife



oh, im talking straight through, like my arm, ive been dragged by a golf cart and got stabbed alot there, but never straight through. im not talking a little emo slash either. i should go see my therapist soon.


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh, im talking straight through, like my arm, ive been dragged by a golf cart and got stabbed alot there, but never straight through. im not talking a little emo slash either. i should go see my therapist soon.


sounds like something I'd wonder


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 29, 2009)

Fucking god awful dog breeders who think just becaue two dogs are the same breed they cna let them hump and sell the puppies that result. FUCK YOU BACK YARD BREEDERS! My Lab died on sunday because of an immunity system disorder he was born with because of poor breeding. He was a rescue from off the streets and he had been sick for awhile.

I fucking hate you puppymillers, as well. Because of you dogs are forced to live in cages with no human interaction except when they are put together with other dogs for making more puppies so the miller can sell them on the internet while proudly proclaiming on crappy websites to have every color of Cock-a-fucking-doodle ever genitically possible. Because breeding for color is _obviously_ more important then a sound health or steady temperment. Who cares if teh dogs get bought by osmeone who will dump them at the local shelter the next day? All you care about is the quick buck and nothing else. FUCK.

/rant

Erm, I feel better after that.


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2009)

I was one of the first in my country to ever get Kawasakis Disease and I was really close to dying. They couldn't treat it until a doctor came back from holiday who actually had some sense. And for some reason I have had sleeping problems since then. I was abused for a majority portion of my life and deemed disabled and treated like a crazy person. All disabilities that I was diagnosed with were wiped off my statement after 1 year of living away from my mother. She made me crazy. |:. I'm insanely weird, I'm a gay gothic furry, meh thats about it to be honest. I'm a happy guy though, despite the gothic/depressing attire and conduct.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, no surprise with things being how they are, I can't get a solid full time job. Which is pisses me off everyday. -_-

Despite that, I think life is awesome and I'm very happy. I mean, sure, my life or life in general isn't perfect but the good things out-weigh the bad things x10 over. I could list the good things, but that might take a while.

I guess, if there were no bad times/things, then you couldn't be happy. You need them in order to know what happy is?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 29, 2009)

Fucking thank you.
Some admin / mod sticky this, ASAP.


1. I can't find anything to eat besides Cheerios.
2. I need more shirts. All but like 4 or 5 of the ones I do have are either way too big for me, or full of holes and falling apart.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 29, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Fucking god awful dog breeders
> /rant


 
Your rage is understandable. Some people just see animals as another type of object, it's bloody sick.


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, this is a good thread, and it will certainly reduce the amount of individual threads about how someones day sucked etc. Sticky it, it has my vote.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 29, 2009)

*clears throat*
My general life is SHIT. I have been bullied my whole life, nearly died several times, friends have died, NO ONE likes me (In real life), I BARELY have any friends... The only comfort I have is my god damn computer and that YOU guys actually like me... Not even my parents can make me happy anymore... *whimpers*


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 29, 2009)

Wasted four years doing things that I hated and being depressed and i'm never gonna get that time back. Lifes on the up at the moment , but its still pretty shitty though.:-(


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh, im talking straight through, like my arm, ive been dragged by a golf cart and got stabbed alot there, but never straight through. im not talking a little emo slash either. i should go see my therapist soon.


It's an interesting pain, very different from slashes, and doesn't compare to bullet wounds either. (From what I've heard at least, I haven't experienced the latter.)

Although I wouldn't put it on a top ten "to do" list. Find a better past-time if you can, mmh?


Also I'm cold. But really fucking_ cold_. And I can't find any socks


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got my wires tightened on my damn braces. Fucking hurts like hell right now.


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm why is my life shit now? People who can't handle power. A mod on Furnet kicked me from the room because he could. Nice, eh? in the middle of a perfectly normal conversation, with no earthly provocation. It's a scourge on society for there to be assholes with power... OH! and before I forget- My best friend doesn't accept me as a furry and my dad's a gigantic asshole  (end rant)


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Some people just see animals as another type of object, it's bloody sick.


Exactly. I was pissed off when I went in a mall in Illinoise and saw that had a 'puppy shop'. Bleh.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 29, 2009)

I reversed into my dad's car (with our family car that I was given for the summer), and once it was all fixed, the transmission went on the car I drive. Then I got dumped, my laptop cracked open, I've been sick for a week, my student loan won't be here on time for me to pay my fees so I'll get charged extra and I'm getting fat.

But other than that, I'm happy


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I need more shirts. All but like 4 or 5



4 or 5 are not enough shirts? ?0.o?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> 4 or 5 are not enough shirts? ?0.o?


 Depends how often you wash them/how long you wear them.

But you really need at least one.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 29, 2009)

Not three hours ago, I didn't _have_ up to $17k to pay to a school. Goodbye fun. What little I had. Hello to another two years of being stuck with my mom...


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Depends how often you wash them/how long you wear them.
> 
> But you really need at least one.



Obviously. I have... 5. But I usually wear 3.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 29, 2009)

I just realized that this thread is just http://www.fmylife.com/


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I just realized that this thread is just http://www.fmylife.com/


 
wierd never seen that site. seems good though.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I just realized that this thread is just http://www.fmylife.com/



Only less funny and not fake, I think.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> 4 or 5 are not enough shirts? ?0.o?


Lol. I'm a girl.

You gotta have tanktops for when it's too hot, 
dressier shirts for jobs and special occasions, 
t-shirts for whatever, 
long-sleeves for when it's colder, 
etc.

And I'm sharing the house with a mother, a father, and their child,
so it's hard to get a time slot in for washing my clothes.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol. I'm a girl.
> 
> You gotta have tanktops for when it's too hot,
> dressier shirts for jobs and special occasions,
> ...


 That doesn't seem to have anything to do with being a girl.

Same thing for me. But I'm stuck wearing the same t-shirts, in heat and cold, from the most boring days to the most glorious weddings and funerals.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> so it's hard to get a time slot in for washing my clothes.



I guess that's enough of a reason, gender irrelevant...


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol. I'm a girl.
> 
> You gotta have tanktops for when it's too hot,
> dressier shirts for jobs and special occasions,
> ...


Bull, I share a total of 4 washers and dryers with over 100 other people. Don't have a time slot is not an option.  You can always make time for laundry.

Sort of on topic, I misread the thread title to read My Life Is The Shit. Which it is.  I go to a prestigious school, for a prestigious job.  I have way more academic assistance available to me than any other regular college.  Everyone else here is doing the same thing I am, so I actually have an intelligent group of peers with which to commiserate. My skills are in such demand, that were I to take a contractor job, I would get paid about 200,000 plus bux for 6 months of work. Said peers also make great friends and drinking buddies.  I live in one of the nicest parts of California, near to Big Sur, and not far from San Francisco, so my weekend activities are limitless, as long as I have the funds, or a buddy who likes to spend. I have my housing(though meager, it's adequate, and clean) paid for in full, my food is free(and limitless), I have access to a giant system of discount retail services, and tax free purchasing power.  I even get free healthcare.  And I'm paid to stay in shape.  Can you guess what I am? If you guess smug bastard, you'd be right.


----------



## Benn (Aug 29, 2009)

My parents will probably kick me out for being gay,
I have sensory nerve damage, cuz im trying to ween myself off of my anxiety disorder medication = ouch, nerve spasms hurt, 
Ive got heart arrythmias, and Premature Ventricular Contractions...
   These health "problems" arent fixable, cuz they arent deadly or dangerous (they just hurt)
Single for 3 years now (after the last guy dumped me, then denied everything, hes into girls now...)
Starting life over in University, so where am I supposed to start?
   Oddly enough, I still feel good about myself, even though people say ive got it rough,


----------



## Takun (Aug 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> _Knowing_. Y'know that new Nicolas Kage film? It tore apart my last lingering faith in that man being in decent movies.
> 
> MONEY WAS SPENT ON IT. FFFFFFFFFFFUUU--



I was in a convenience store paying for gas and this guy was talking to the cashier about movies and he was like "YOU SHOULD SEE KNOWING, IT'S A REALLY GOOD MOVIE AND IT'S ABOUT FAITH AND GOD."

I wanted to punch him.  I'm sorry, but the movie was TERRIBLE.  Especially since NONE of it mattered in the end.


My life is shit because I'm bored right now.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 29, 2009)

Dad died when i was 13, I was in the R.V. along with my mom and uncle (he died to.) MY moms Foot was destroyed and she broke her back in the crash, but she can walk now. And i didnt even get a scratch. It makes me feel realy guilty

I've never had a girlfriend and im now a juinor in highschool.

I have alot of friends but i dont feel close to them.

Im a failure at highschool.

But i stay happy and positive.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm alone. In the house. With the dogs. No friends or anyone around.

Ditto.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> With the dogs.



That's not so bad.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's not so bad.



All they do is sit around. No excitement.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> All they do is sit around. No excitement.



Well, they're probably bored too. What do you expect them to do, to tell the truth?
I'd want to have a dog to keep me company at times again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, they're probably bored too. What do you expect them to do, to tell the truth?
> I'd want to have a dog to keep me company at times again.



Well, yes one of them has to. By barking.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 29, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Well, yes one of them has to. By barking.



Has to what?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Has to what?



Express themselves by barking loud.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Heck, my life's always been kinda shitty.  Fell from my house's roof when I was 2 (No comments), twisted my leg, operation.  Got my face almost ripped off by a wild dog when I was 5.  Stepped on a nail and got my feet infected when I was 7.  Was lookin for a lost coin in the couch & got a rusty spring thru my hand when I was 8.  Mom got cancer when I was 10 (she hopefully survived). Been poor all my life cuz of my dad leavin my mom with evrythin she had (cash, house, EVRYTHING) when he saw I was a boy (he wanted a girl).  Hopefully I met my best friend when I was 12, which kept me from havin a depression and going to the extremes.

Yea, crappy childhood, things are gettin better now


----------



## Bacu (Aug 29, 2009)

Meh*.*..


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Meh*.*..


Amazing descriptive post there.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Amazing descriptive post there.


Did you notice what I did with the ellipsis?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

January and the seven months following.  Things are better now.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2009)

I gotta find a club tonight that is 18+

You don't know how much that sucks.  Almost ALL the clubs around here are 21+

I'm 27 but my friend I'm going with is 18...  There's one party on Van Ness but it's like a $50 cover at the door and he said that's too much so we're probably going to just walk up to Mission street and find something that looks good.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> it's like a $50 cover at the door and he said that's too much



What a fucking pussy


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What a fucking pussy



Well it's a full-blown party, not a club:

http://1999.eventbrite.com/

He told me he wants to go "clubbing" but I think he was aiming at something more lie a 10-15 cover (but those are all bars and 21+)

It looks fun though...  I might try to convince him to go there, instead.  I'm honestly not finding too much in the way of D&B, 18+


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Well it's a full-blown party, not a club:



That actually sounds like fun.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh boy this will be a long one.

1. being molested/raped. Oh wow yay. ._.
2. parents divorce at very young age.
3. Watching my dad strike my mom at young age.
4. go to juve at the age of 10.
5. Have all my friends turn there back on me cause of my brother.
6. Go through all of school as the most unpopular kid with no friends.
7. getting into an accident that left part of my right hand without feeling.
8. every relationship I've had ended with the woman cheating.
9. find out my mom does cocaine.
10. Mom steals large amount of money from me for coke.
11. Mom says I'm not a man cause I stopped giving her money for coke.
12. move out of Florida only to be forced back.
13. Find out ex boss does crystal meth and he doesn't pay me what I've earned.
14. Get kicked out onto the streets and lose everything.
15. did a lot of drugs....>.>
16. got stabbed in the arm by some asshole wanting money I didn't have cause I was fucking homeless.
17. The loss of countless friends from various things.
18. Cousin committing suicide for reasons unknown.
19. the padded room.
20. being used for my kindness before I stopped caring about most people.
21. Can't find a job and have no useful education at this time.

I think that's everything. I blocked a lot of things out and wish not to think about them.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, that sucks... what did your brother do?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 29, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, that sucks... what did your brother do?



Beat the living shit out of me over and over again and also something very very bad that no human being should have to go through.


----------



## Shukit (Aug 29, 2009)

My brother did bad things to me when I was little. I no longer can enjoy that part of love making. 
+One of my front permanent teeth was knocked out in the third grade... they couldn't save it. The other one is crowned. I can't bite things with the front of my mouth anymore.
+I can't eat anything with eggs.
+I can't have anything with milk unless I remember to OD lactose pills of sorts (because the recommended dose DOESN'T do CRAP....well...I crap. Painfully. But the pill is supposed to stop that. SO I guess it actually does crap. Hard.)

-otherwise...I'd say I'm pretty good with life. At the moment at least. I miss having eggs for breakfast though, and the occasional cookie...siigh...life without cookies.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Beat the living shit out of me over and over again and also something very very bad that no human being should have to go through.


Did you get bro raped?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Did you get bro raped?



Wow how subtle of you. But yes I did.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

Balancing out having a dream job was a costly event putting it in jeopardy.

I spent a Saturday night last July in a broken-down car in the parking lot of a Circle-K 70 miles from home, on my way home late at night.  The nearest hotels were a bit of a walk and too expensive for a six-hour stay.

The water pump on my car seized.  It had been on its way out for some time, but the failing component was misdiagnosed.  On '90s Subaru Legacy engines, the water pump is driven by the timing belt.  The seizure caused the belt to warm up, and the loss of flow caused the engine block to get dangerously hot.  Coolant blew out from the reserve tank all over the engine compartment.  The heating of the belt melted the plastic sealing on one of its idler pulleys, and the ball bearings inside came out, slipping the two halves of the pulley apart and slacking the belt.  With all the rapidly building heat and without tension, the belt walked on and off, burned a hole in the front cover housing in the shape of its path, then finally completely walked outside and wrapped itself around the crankshaft between the timing belt housing and the outer belt pulleys.

The computer lost timing and shut the engine off before it could seize, but it still needed $500 in parts, money that I could only just barely afford.  Labor was saved thanks to a reasonably accessible engine, a spot-on Haynes book, and a skilled mechanic for a father.

I used to own a piece of Ford Tempo that drank almost as much oil as gasoline, and it cost me more than $800 in repairs _after_ the mechanic cut me a deal two years ago, because the torque converter broke while the car was parked in my driveway.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Phoenix, that really sucks, kinda feel sorry for ya, but at least things are gettin better now, right?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Phoenix, that really sucks, kinda feel sorry for ya, but at least things are gettin better now, right?



Don't feel sorry for me, seriously. That's the last thing I want. Things are going as things are meant to be going.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

I had this lying around from when I found it a while ago... its for everyone, (sympathy hugs), but mostly now for phoenix. 

" I don't know who you are, I've never seen your face, 
I wouldn't know to look if I saw you on the street.   
I could live life content, without the knowledge of your presence.   
Life would go on, as it had the day before... 
But I've stumbled over you, in the rain
And I've been exposed, unexpectedly
The marks of sadness lining your eyes, deepen the ones on mine.
More than one drop of solace has drained from my eyes.
Finding its way to you, it is washed away in the downpour
So I cry a river, a sea, an ocean, to outdo the world around you.
And we two, are floating in the waters of our souls,
I look to you, and extend my reach, though not to grab
But to lay my hand on your breast, and give you my sympathies,
Not knowing you, I could live life content....
No longer.
What i have seen -who I have seen, is what I am."
             Last known writing of  --Hectar Loewen--


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

A'ight then, my bad


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh great, right after i paste that quote... *d'oh!*
   -sympthay retracted?-


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> A'ight then, my bad



It's alright.



Benn said:


> Oh great, right after i paste that quote... *d'oh!*
> -sympthay retracted?-



Sympathy is for those who go about life seeking attention for the wrongdoings they had to experience. I need not peoples pity for the things that made me who I am today.


----------



## Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I was recently diagnosed w a heart problem, moved from varsity football to jv, didnt have any kind of vacation this summer, and school is already boaring. 
ok... I'm good now!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Im kinda confused now @_@


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Im kinda confused now @_@



How so?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

"Sympathy is for those who go about life seeking attention for the wrongdoings they had to experience. I need not peoples pity for the things that made me who I am today."

Go about life seeking... wrongdoings... Can ya simplify plz?

PS: Srry, dunno whats the quote command


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

lets see:

my mom overeacts and hits me if i miss taping a simpe program for her.
she tries to control me by taking my netbook from me, and then lying about not knowing what happened, nad having my brother tell me she gave it to my dad. (ive got it back, and i AINT letting it go. soon as my SSI hits im buying a kengsington lock and locking it to the nearest imobile furnature i mean, why the hell cant i go online?? im not stupid and i dont talk about shit to sickoes and shit.

she also yells at me for \yelling out when she hits me. how sadistic is that?? how does she expect me to keep quiet about being HURT?? 


EDIT: also aparently my  rother has orders to SMASH my netbook if i leave it unatended. just becuase i have a PASSWORD protecting it. WTF.  its MY computer. i dont have to leave it open so people can clear thing off of it that are MINE. (she's got an anal thing about clutter) god, leave me the fuck alone b*ch
i so cant wait untill octobor, cuz thats when my boyfriend plans on coming for me. if he gets better (he's goit some strange illness... im just hoping its shock from coming home from the iraqi desert heat  mild colorado heat


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> "*Sympathy is for those who go about life seeking attention for the wrongdoings they had to experience*. I need not peoples pity for the things that made me who I am today."
> 
> Go about life seeking... wrongdoings... Can ya simplify plz?
> 
> PS: Srry, dunno whats the quote command



It's put pretty simply right there, idk if I can clarify anymore then that. And you go the the right bottom of a post and there's a quote button there.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sympathy is for those who go about life seeking attention for the wrongdoings they had to experience. I need not peoples pity for the things that made me who I am today.


 
Is it wrong for someone to _want _to be sympathetic?
     I wasn't trying to give pity, though I see how things may have become muddy.
     Ok, new start: i have the choice to give my sympathy to those who I feel should recieve it, whether they want it or not.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

It may not be complicated, but english aint my first language, so there're expressions I dunno


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Benn said:


> Is it wrong for someone to _want _to be sympathetic?
> I wasn't trying to give pity, though I see how things may have become muddy.
> Ok, new start: i have the choice to give my sympathy to those who I feel should recieve it, whether they want it or not.



No but I want it stated that I don't want sympathy. I can't stop you from giving it but I'd rather it not be given. There are people out there that have it worse off. We all have our own hardships and deal with them differently.



Ibuuyk said:


> It may not be complicated, but english aint my first language, so there're expressions I dunno



I'm sorry, I basically mean that some people try to get sympathy from the terrible things they've endured and I'm not one of them. Is that simple enough for you? (asking not being rude^^)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea, thanks, and its a'ight


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> No but I want it stated that I don't want sympathy. I can't stop you from giving it but I'd rather it not be given. There are people out there that have it worse off. We all have our own hardships and deal with them differently.


 
...okay(he says sheepishly).
Tons of people have it worse off, but it doesnt mean that our own problems are of no consequence,  or that we dont have the right to speak about the difficulties in our lives.
I'll stop feeling sympathetic... but i can still have empathy,


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Benn said:


> ...okay(he says sheepishly).
> Tons of people have it worse off, but it doesnt mean that our own problems are of no consequence,  or that we dont have the right to speak about the difficulties in our lives.
> I'll stop feeling sympathetic... but i can still have empathy,



I guess. You win then. I fold.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I guess. You win then. I fold.


 
*gives winnings to orphans*
more or a draw...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Lets call it a draw, I have to go sleep, so g' night and see y'all tomorrow! ^^

Ima try to be less shy, so day after day, Ima add a lil something, and today's lil something is:

*

Another letter tomorrow..


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

i get plenty of sympathy from those friends close to me to know the true horerers i live with... any amount helps, including thoe who know how to make me laugh.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeh i'm jus chillin' you guys gotta know how to chill.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 30, 2009)

so here it goes,, class a venting.  
- my abusive ex kicked my daughter out of his house because she came to see me, now lying and stating they just had an argument.  He also told her to she could get her stuff,, then he would not let her have it, told the cop that she was never allowed back.  Then says,, she is disrespectful for not calling him...  fuck him, no parent should treat a child like that,,, EVER !!!!
- I went from a part time job, to full time, but before transfer they cut hours in the pt one, yeah,, less money right before I got to wait for my 1st paycheck, again.  
-Get slightly on track $ wise.  Hubby gets an amp to the back of the head.  I worry,, and worry,, looks like he'll be fine..cool,,  Oh shit,,  back to wondering how to pay the bills, for a bit. 
-Continue to pay child support for the child I have, very annoying.  
- Chronic pain from a horrific car accident years ago..
- Dog chewed holes in my work pants.

Ok so I could continue,, but I feel better.. and besides,, things are as they should be for one reason or another, usually works out in the end. thanks


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I got stabbed today. I am fine but ow motherfucker.... Not cool man who brings blades to concerts? like really?


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

(  .  )( . )

hmmm...


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I got stabbed today. I am fine but ow motherfucker.... Not cool man who brings blades to concerts? like really?


 
Chill man, take some drugs or something.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha, the only shit thing about my life is the lack of shit.
And I still end up with depression and multiple suicide attempts anyway. Then again, most of that stuff is behind me nowadays.
I also feel pretty shit becuase I suddenly became aware of my blinking. And my breathing. And my tongue.


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Everyone needs to cheer the fuck up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbhkbk42Jc


----------



## Liam (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm out of soda.  My life is horrible.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

I've always had ear problems...
is it normal to be able to whistle with your ear?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't sleep fucking insomnia and my stab hole hurts..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

I doubt it.. oO


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I doubt it.. oO


What is it you doubt?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

My bad, forgot to press the Quote button

I doubt its normal to be able to whistle with your ears


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> My bad, forgot to press the Quote button
> 
> I doubt its normal to be able to whistle with your ears


it sounds weird 

I hold my nose and close my mouth then blow

it's pretty loud


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Midna said:


> it sounds weird
> 
> I hold my nose and close my mouth then blow
> 
> it's pretty loud


 
oohs, that means you probably have a hole in your eardrum... a little canal goes up to your ear cavity behind the drum from the back of your throat so the pressure is equalized at all times... if you can whistle, it means air is heading up through the canal and out your ear. See a doctor


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

Benn said:


> oohs, that means you probably have a hole in your eardrum... a little canal goes up to your ear cavity behind the drum from the back of your throat so the pressure is equalized at all times... if you can whistle, it means air is heading up through the canal and out your ear. See a doctor


stupid pool and possibly the piece of plastic that got itself lodged in there
my life sucks


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Midna said:


> stupid pool and possibly the piece of plastic that got itself lodged in there
> my life sucks


 
O.O yes... now i say: PLEASE go see a doctor,


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

it's good I can live with it for now...
might be problems ahead but don't feel like doctors now


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

the plastic been out, but it probably ripped something...
i've had runny ears for a while, but they feel better than they have in a while


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Nobody has any right to say their life is shit unless they are a starving child in Africa. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nobody has any right to say their life is shit unless they are a starving child in Africa. :V



<-- Starvin' Marvin.  :V


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2009)

My life is shit. I have to constantly hear about those starving kids in africa every time I want to complain about my life.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nobody has any right to say their life is shit unless they are a starving child in Africa. :V


 
Punch :V


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2009)

In other news my explorer shell just crashed and I can't restart it. If I start explorer from the task manager run box it just opens C:\WINDOWS

HELP! 

F*** my life.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> <-- Starvin' Marvin.  :V


Go in the fridge and get some string cheese.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to be just about Anorexic when in middle school


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> In other news my explorer shell just crashed and I can't restart it. If I start explorer from the task manager run box it just opens C:\WINDOWS
> 
> HELP!
> 
> F*** my life.



http://ask.metafilter.com/48539/Help-me-not-have-to-restart-to-get-Windows-Explorer-back



			
				Diddly said:
			
		

> To have it restart automatically, just add this regkey value using regedit.exe
> 
> Key:HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
> Name:AutoRestartShell
> ...





			
				kookoobirdz said:
			
		

> Registry scaaary. Non-techie afraid of registry. Skulls sit atop bamboo poles outside registry cave. Solution sound good, but kookoobirdz stay in village. Not go out to cave. Kookoobirdz do things old fashioned way and restart shell manually each time. Build character. Village stay safe that way.
> 
> Kookoobirdz keep this bookmarked just in case, though. Diddly not tell registry, OK?





			
				flabdablet said:
			
		

> Prudent non-techie need have no fear of registry. Registry good, friendly, make Windows roll over, sit up, beg, fetch slippers. Skulls on poles only to frighten away the Clueless. Kookoobirdz know much powerful magic talk - shell, Explorer, Task Manager. Not clueless, walk past skulls whistling. Kookoobirds find specified keys, values, not futz with others. Kookoobirds write down what went before so changes can be unchanged. Kookoobirds on path to becoming village technician!


-----==[/]==-----


Ahkmill said:


> Go in the fridge and get some string cheese.



But I don't have any string cheese!  I don't even have Cheesypoofs!  D:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> But I don't have any string cheese!  I don't even have Cheesypoofs!  D:



Just raid your fridge. There's bound to be something.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Azure, you said that already..


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://ask.metafilter.com/48539/Help-me-not-have-to-restart-to-get-Windows-Explorer-back
> 
> -----==[/]==-----
> 
> ...



Thanks! The HKEY_CURRENT_USER doesn't sound right to me. I would have expected it to be LOCAL_MACHINE where that key already exists.



> An important side note: if your shell crashes while you have a Windows Explorer window open, you'll need to end the existing explorer.exe processes via the Task Manager before you can get your shell back.
> 
> When explorer.exe runs, it checks to see if it's the only explorer.exe process running. If so, it launches as the shell. If not, it opens as a Windows Explorer instance.



This was my problem. I wonder if there's a way of specifying the shell like *explorer --shell* or something.


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Azure, you said that already..


What did I say already?  I'm confused :/


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nobody has any right to say their life is shit unless they are a starving child in Africa. :V


 
Hold on, people can have absolutely shit lives, and can complain... now when concerning starving african children, then, by comparison, your life is not shit.
If you keep yours at shit-level, then theirs must be downgraded to super-mega-double-deluxe-deep-in-the-ground-oh-god-oh-god-why-did-I-eat-the-whole-can-of-tuna-shit.:-D


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Thanks! The HKEY_CURRENT_USER doesn't sound right to me. I would have expected it to be LOCAL_MACHINE where that key already exists.
> 
> This was my problem. I wonder if there's a way of specifying the shell like *explorer --shell* or something.



I forgot about that.  And AFAIK there's no switch to start Explorer specifically as the shell.  (Lots of Windows programs have switches documented nowhere but pages buried deep in Microsoft.)



Benn said:


> Hold on, people can have absolutely shit lives, and can complain... now when concerning starving african children, then, by comparison, your life is not shit.
> If you keep yours at shit-level, then theirs must be downgraded to super-mega-double-deluxe-deep-in-the-ground-oh-god-oh-god-why-did-I-eat-the-whole-can-of-tuna-shit.:-D



Please tell me you missed the sarcasm.  It's akin to your mother telling you to eat your vegetables because children were starving in Africa.


----------



## Uro (Aug 30, 2009)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

BAW BAW BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

Uro said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> BAW BAW BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Wow your life must suck


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I forgot about that. And AFAIK there's no switch to start Explorer specifically as the shell. (Lots of Windows programs have switches documented nowhere but pages buried deep in Microsoft.)
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you missed the sarcasm. It's akin to your mother telling you to eat your vegetables because children were starving in Africa.


 
...Yes.   
I did indeed miss the sarcasm, if it was intended... shut up...

In normal conversation, i try not to complain, considering the people who are ridiculously worse off.   So, already having this in the back of my mind when I type into this thread, I assume anyone else writing about it is serious...  guess Im wrong...


----------



## Uro (Aug 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Wow your life must suck



It doesssszz *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## yezt (Aug 31, 2009)

My "Off The Wall" album only got _one_ Grammy nomination.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

I had go to work at 7 am this morning, so I set my alarm for 5:30 (it takes about 40 minutes to drive to work). WELLLLL that didn't pan out well.

I slept through my alarm until 6 am. Woke up in a daze, got completely ready in a whopping speed of 10 minutes, rushed to load my car up with boxes (I'm moving slowly this week by packing my car up before I go to work, and unpacking my car when I stop by the new apartment after work).

I go to start my car and - the engine won't turn. After trying about 30 times I run inside the house in a panic, not knowing what to do. I finally decide to take the parents' car (they are away in Ireland btw), a suburban, which is in the garage. I rush to the suburban, start it up, open the garage, and realize... My dead car is parked directly behind the suburban. Screaming and swearing about how I'll be late for work, I try to maneuver the stupid boat-sized suburban out of the garage, smashing into the side of the garage on the way (totally effed up some cabinets there beyond repair). But I have no time to survey the damage, only swear. I manage to escape from the stupid garage and drove to work at like a million MPH.

When I get there, I realize I have no shoes on my feet. I am wearing just socks. Also, I don't have my purse, so I can't buy any shoes. I can't do anything. Not only that but I didn't have time to load up the suburban with all my stuff, so I can't even drop anything off at the apartment...

Later in the evening, my brother drops a box full of all my movie soundtracks (which I collect) and scatters them all over the driveway.

The End (I f*cking hope).


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2009)

Let that bitch breathe

I used to give a shit 
Now I don't give a shit more
Truth be told
I had more fun when I was piss poor
Now I'm pissed off
Is this what success is all about
A bunch of niggas actin like bitches with big mouths
All that stress all I got is this big house
Couple cars I don't bring half o them shits out
All this 8 spade I drink just to piss out
I mean I like the taste but I coulda save myself 6 hours


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, a cool thing for this thread.

It's 4:08 am, I'm home alone and every little sound in the house and outside makes my heart and imagination go on overdrive.
I hate being paranoid. Someone, take mercy and kill me now.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh, a cool thing for this thread.
> 
> It's 4:08 am, I'm home alone and every little sound in the house and outside makes my heart and imagination go on overdrive.
> I hate being paranoid. Someone, take mercy and kill me now.



Hey Szopa I was just wondering if you could see me out your window or if I need to hide better


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey Szopa I was just wondering if you could see me out your window or if I need to hide better



I live on the 8'th floor :V

And that's not what I'm paranoid about.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I live on the 8'th floor :V
> 
> And that's not what I'm paranoid about.



Ok.

If there's some creepy guy wandering your hallways and knocking on doors it's probably me.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty much, my confidence in myself and abilities is shot. 

Other than that, I wish I actually had money to be able to get my own place and actually go to college again...

And I'm turning 21. Fuck that...

I have plenty of other things, but whatev. S'not like people read these things anyway.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 31, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I have plenty of other things, but whatev. S'not like people read these things anyway.



Nah, they read, just few care.


Or just pretend to care to look cool :V


----------



## Benn (Aug 31, 2009)

Clafier said:


> Pretty much, my confidence in myself and abilities is shot.
> 
> Other than that, I wish I actually had money to be able to get my own place and actually go to college again...
> 
> ...


 
*hits you with the Empathy Stick*

Some people genuinely find the problems of complete strangers to be of some importance...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so tierd no sleep at all last night as the dog kept barking.
so now I feel ill.

urgg


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Clafier said:


> Pretty much, my confidence in myself and abilities is shot.
> 
> Other than that, I wish I actually had money to be able to get my own place and actually go to college again...
> 
> ...



I do read, and I do care, but just what would I be supposed to say? "That sucks, dude" evrytime someone tells his story?  Nah, most of us care, but there's nothin we can do bout past


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 1, 2009)

Clafier said:


> And I'm turning 21. Fuck that...
> 
> I have plenty of other things, but whatev. S'not like people read these things anyway.


 Time to drink out your worries.


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 1, 2009)

I was only going to have to work 6 nights in a row, but our manager got suspended and the new one thought it would be funny to add another 2 on there (it's 40 hours max every week, so I started last thurs, and finishing this friday morn)

which also means, if this isn't rectified (I spoke about it with my assistant manager) that I'll be missing my sister's bday on the 3rd. She's turning 10 :O

Other than that, usual money problems; I owe about 800$ to Rogers because I'm an idiot for not paying my cell bill when I should have and 1000$ on my maxed out credit card

HEY I'M 20, IT'S PART OF THE TERRITORY TO BE AN IRRESPONSIBLE ADULT


----------



## Thatch (Sep 1, 2009)

mammagamma said:


> credit card



Those are the work of the devil. Make stupid people spend more then they can. And then it's drama.


----------



## Garrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I swear that if there is a Karma system it's screwed me over.

I be nice and even gave half the cash I owned (which ain't much) to my bro to get a bicycle and find myself on a slippery slope where I need the cash. (Not begging or anything lol, its just gonna piss me off to take out the cash I need and irritate me to save up again lol.

Maybe Karma will show it isn't screwed up and help me out when I really need it and make me find that all the countermeasures I resorted to were done for nothing in the end lol.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Karma does suck...
I'm really nice to everyone nice to me...
and yet without no reason I suffer...
I get depressed for no reason... 
meds make me sick...


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG i hate my life it's awful oh wait...


----------



## bozzles (Sep 1, 2009)

unmotivated youthful fuck -- nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> stupid people



See now, this is the real problem that we have.  Quit your bitching and be responsible with your money.  :V



Garrus said:


> Species: *Liquid Shapeshifting Cobra*





Garrus said:


> Species: *Liquid Snake*



BRRRRROOOOOOOTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR~ BU


----------



## pheonix (Sep 2, 2009)

My dad just told me I'm only here for the money and to be taken care of. That I'd split when things got hard. I know he wants to kick me out and he probably will. I feel I may be homeless soon. I hate my family soooo fucking much, especially my parents.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 3, 2009)

It's school next week. FUCK. physics will be hell


----------



## nobu (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got a job at walmart, so now my life is get up at 5 for school, school till 2 or 3, work from 4 til 11 wash rinse repeat, including weekends. motherfucker.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 3, 2009)

NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM! I want to see my girlfriend! My sister is a bitch! My brothers annoy the hell outta me! And I'm still a vergin!


----------



## Wreth (Sep 3, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM! I want to see my girlfriend! My sister is a bitch! My brothers annoy the hell outta me! And I'm still a vergin!


  Oh lol


----------



## Matt (Sep 3, 2009)

My dad was a drug-addict ever since I can remember. my mom kicked his ass out when I was 3. whatever, it doesn't bother me since I never knew him. I'm 17 now, and he never said anything to me or my family since then. 

A few months ago my sister made contact with him and me and her are trying to get to know him better. He's clean now. He talks so nonchalantly about how he's dying. Fucking prick made my sister cry. He was in the hospital a few weeks ago, so we went to visit him just as he got discharged. Before we left, we gave me a big friggin wet kiss on the forehead. I'm a bit of a germophobe, but whatever. he's my dad.

What I found out yesterday: With all those years as a drug-addict, he now has AIDS. WHY the FUCK would he go anywhere near his son or daughter without saying anything?


----------



## Matt (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not saying my life is shit, just that it's full of bullshit.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 3, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM! I want to see my girlfriend! My sister is a bitch! My brothers annoy the hell outta me! And I'm still a vergin!



Why would we give a shit about you? You don't even have a second 0 on your postcount...

Oh, and you can't spell virgin :V


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 3, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM! I want to see my girlfriend! My sister is a bitch! My brothers annoy the hell outta me! And I'm still a vergin!


 
you do know people wont acnolage your existance till about 150 post count and the some people wont until over 500.


----------



## Benn (Sep 3, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> you do know people wont acnolage your existance till about 150 post count and the some people wont until over 500.


 
lol, way to just drop "trou" and dump on the chests of everyone under...

Now my life is more shit, XD


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 3, 2009)

so far for my life in 20 years.my dad is really not so caring to other's. My mom is, but my dad makes things harder for my mom, buying and drinking lot's of soda including when she is trying to stop having a lot of caffine in her life, pressing the bills to her, including when the house his under his name, He also has my mom worried sick about the bill's, including for a fact that he is doing jury duty, and that he did not tell company he works with.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 3, 2009)

I think my life is shit because I care about things I shouldn't, and don't care about things I should lol


----------



## Hir (Sep 3, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> you do know people wont acnolage your existance till about 150 post count and the some people wont until over 500.


Do people notice me yet?

And my life sucks...because...........damn, I really can't think of anything.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 3, 2009)

My life sucks right now because I've been a nervous wreck for the past couple of days due to a very serious problem thats happening with the one closest to my heart. I hate being all the way on the other side of the continent; I feel like I can't do anything.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 3, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> you do know people wont acnolage your existance till about 150 post count and the some people wont until over 500.



Seems pretty cold and immature; in all honesty. I have an old account from 2 years ago, I just decided to start fresh I guess. But anyways~

I only made 12 dollars in tips today and the cook was being an asshole to me because I messed up like one or two orders (even though I fixed them right afterwards). I'm going camping tomorrow with my boyfriend's family but it turns out its raining all weekend. I'm doing poorly in school and if I fail one more class I can't graduate.. uh. Oh, and my boyfriend and like 12 of my friends are graduating this year so next year I'm seriously all alone while they go to college. 

My ex is trying to talk to me again, or did, and I had to tell him to fuck off. I'm really horrible at math; it's ridiculous ... 

That's really just stuff on my mind. :???:


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 4, 2009)

My life is shit becuase I've decided I deserve enough more that what I have is shit by comparison.


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM! I want to see my girlfriend! My sister is a bitch! My brothers annoy the hell outta me! *And I'm still a vergin!*


Get used to it, by what I can see, it isn't going to change any time soon.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 4, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> NOBODY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT ME ON THIS FORUM!



Why not get yourself noticed if it bothers you that much by approaching some of the more tight-knit or social circles? Get into skype chats, IM people, perhaps find some IRC channel where a few people you'd like to meet hang out, That kind of business. If people still fail to notice you, then it's probably an issue with the way you're acting. I only really started making friends around here after I set up a thread inviting people to let me chat with them.

(guys plz don't hate me for being nice to the noobs)

LAST MINUTE ADD ON:


DarkNoctus said:


> Do people notice me yet?


I'm starting to develop and idea as to who you are :3


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Get used to it, by what I can see, it isn't going to change any time soon.



Burn.
lol


----------



## Benn (Sep 4, 2009)

I book an appointment with my doctor for this bout of acne i've got going on... says its not something he can treat, since its stress-related...
   "Any stress in your life at the moment?"
    -->"No" (oh wait, unless the possibility of being dissowned by my parents counts as stressfull)
Catch 22. If i lay on the G, im out of the house, and the stress is in the homelessness. If i keep it tucked away, im stuck with the damn acne...


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm starting to develop and idea as to who you are :3


Well that is just wonderful :>


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Reasons to be cheerful:

Some of Buddy Holly, the working folly
Good Golly Miss Molly, and boats
Hammersmith Palais, the Bolshoi Ballet
Jump back in the alley add nanny goats

18-wheeler Scammels, Domineker camels
All other mammals plus equal votes
Seeing Picadilly, Fanny Smith and Willy
Being rather silly, and porridge oats

A bit of grin and bear it, a bit of come and share it
You're welcome we can spare it - yellow socks
To short to be haughty, too nutty to be naughty
Going on forty - no electric shocks

The juice of a carrot, the smile of the parrot
A little drop of claret, anything that rocks
Elvis and Scotty, days when I ain't spotty
Sitting on the potty, curing smallpox

Health service glasses, gigolos and brasssies
Round or skinny bottoms

Take your mum to Paris, lighting up the chalice
Wee Willy Harris
Bantu Steven Biko, listening to Riko
Harpo, Graucho, Chico

Cheddar cheese and pickle, the Vincent motorsickle
Slap and tickle
Woody Allen, Dali, Dimitri and Pasquale
Balabalabala and Volare

Something nice to study, phoning up a buddy
Being in my nuddy
Saying okey-dokey, singalonga Smokey
Coming out of Chokey

John Coltrane's soprano, Adi Celantano
Bonar Colleano


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 4, 2009)

I get stupid customers at subway. Uh...is that shit?


----------



## takeflight (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm normally a pretty damn happy person, but lately I've been feeling a little lonely. I have great, caring friends, but I'm sort of questioning if they are really listening to me, as I'm always listening and there for them. 
Also, me and my buddy love going to this arcade place, and it's always just the two of us. It's our thing, and today she went there with someone else


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

So far my life hasn't been bad.
Stuff happens,sure.
Few months ago my Grandpa was about to die,he survived a heart operation and is walking around again,I survived multiple on-circuit crashes,but,i chose to take that risk myself and i do not see it as a shitty experience.
Though last week when riding my motorcycle,i took a nice curve,high angle,almost dragging my knee along the bend,i wasn't wearing protective pants or my racing suit for that matter,for once,short ride,normally i wear protective gear all the time,and for some reason my front wheel lost grip,without me block-braking. 
So i had some skid damage,side panel,mirror,rear brake footpedal,Front brake handle,Etc,etc. Yeah,Crashing normally isn't a big deal because you put yourself and the bike to the limit on circuit,but on the streets,crashing,is a bad,bad thing.
Especially because the parts are more expensive and alot of effort is needed to smoothen the side panel out and airbrush it over.
Myself,because of this rather stupid event,i've lost some skin,but yeah it will grow back,i'm not much of a pansy,i walk around and work at the garage while others would stay in bed with this.
I crashed once before on the streets,because some freakin' idiot ignored a red light. so not my fault. >.>
So yes,This sucks,for the rest,i like my life. :3

By the way Noctus,you owned that guy up the thread,i laughed.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> My dad just told me I'm only here for the money and to be taken care of. That I'd split when things got hard. I know he wants to kick me out and he probably will. I feel I may be homeless soon. I hate my family soooo fucking much, especially my parents.


 You'd better prepare a plan B before you end up on the street, then.
And have you tried to reach your dad through other family members? Or is the whole issue beyond reasoning?


----------

